# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  [Review] Những cách mix đồ uống mới lạ ở Kusa - Quán cafe ở Hà Nội

## cudidi

> *Quán café Kusa Closet
> *
> _Địa chỉ: 23 Trần Hữu Tước, Đống Đa, Hà Nội
> _
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán café Kusa Closet
> *


Không phải ai cũng dễ dàng nhận ra một quán café nhỏ trên đoạn đường Trần Hữu Tước chạy dọc Hồ Đắc Di, thế nhưng nếu đã một lần nghe tiếng hay một thoáng ghé chân, cũng khó cho ai không cảm thấy thích thú và bị hấp dẫn.









*Kusa Closet* là một phần của ngôi nhà Sunny Kusa, một bên là shop quần áo, một bên là quán café. 
Gọi là quán café, thế nhưng điểm ấn tượng của nơi đây lại nằm ở những thức uống hoàn toàn khác, hầu hết là những đồ mix với nhiều phong cách khác lạ, độc đáo từ những nguyên liệu hết sức quen thuộc như: _kem, sữa chua, thạch, café, hoa quả_… Mỗi ly Mixi hay Yoyo lại mang đến một màu sắc, hương vị khác nhau. Mixi kem sữa chua thạch café là sự kết hợp đầy ngẫu hứng của bốn thức uống bổ dưỡng, thơm ngon, vừa có màu sắc đặc trưng của café, vừa chứa vị béo ngậy của sữa chua, thạch, lại thật mát lạnh của kem. Hay một ly Yoyo với kem, sữa chua và táo xanh rất phù hợp cho những khẩu vị mạnh mẽ - một hương vị chua chua, thanh thanh, lại đậm đà, ngọt ngào. 










Một nét độc đáo của Kusa nữa, đó chính là cách bài trí. Chỉ có hai gian phòng nhỏ bé, dài, hẹp nhưng trong nó là cả một thế giới mới, khác xa cái thế giới ngay ngoài cánh cửa. Thế giới của những đầu sách ngoại văn, tiểu thuyết… thế giới của những viên đá sỏi lạo xạo trải khắp mặt sàn, thế giới của chiếc trang kỉ, của những chiếc hòm gỗ hay ghế cổ… không hẳn cổ kính, cũng chẳng phải hoang sơ, gian phòng có nét gì đó mơ hồ, huyền ảo mà thật khó để gọi tên. 













Kusa là nơi thích hợp cho những người muốn tìm không gian riêng, muốn tận hưởng cảm giác một mình, cho những người yêu sách và cả những người thích những đồ uống mix thú vị, độc đáo._Socola kem trứng 25k_
_Café kem trứng 25k_
_Kem trứng mật ong 25k_
_Mixi 25k_
_Yoyo 25k_
_Café đen/nâu 20k_
_Choco bana 25k_
_Trà Táo/ Mâm xôi / Cam gừng 25k_
_Nước tắc ngâm mật ong chanh tươi 20k_
_Coffee Jelly 20k_
*
Menu cập nhật đến ngày 23/12/2012*




> *Quán café Kusa Closet
> *
> _Địa chỉ: 23 Trần Hữu Tước, Đống Đa, Hà Nội
> _
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán café Kusa Closet*



Nguồn: didau.org

_Cùng khám phá Quán cafe ở Hà Nội - Quan cafe o Ha Noi_

----------


## tenlua

đồ uống hấp dẫn mà giá cả cũng ổn phết nhỉ

----------


## littlelove

bên trong quán trang trí ko đẹp lắm
lộn xộn quá

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Quán này ấm cúng thân thiện nhỉ  :cuoi:

----------


## Alyaj

quán cũng ko ấn tượng mấy nhỉ
ko biết đồ uống thế nào

----------


## Amp21

giá đồ uống cũng mềm nhỉ

----------


## showluo

quán thiết kế đẹp quá
kiểu quán này đúng sở thik của đứa bạn mình  :Wink: )

----------


## konica

quán này có cách bày trí hay thật
thik mấy viên sỏi ở nền nhà  :cuoi1:

----------


## khoan_gieng

quán đẹp mỗi tội ở xa khu mình quá >_<

----------

